# Our Buck,RNSH One Four Richie



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Please excuse his working clothes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very handsome boy!

Theres not many Black headed Boers around here...just the Traditionals with an occassional Paint.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He's looking good, Nancy!

Here's his sister.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She makes me grin big time! She's lookin good too. But she stole most of his color. Usually it's the other way around. :wink: 
Are you bringing her to Puyallup?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> She makes me grin big time! She's lookin good too. But she stole most of his color. Usually it's the other way around. :wink:
> Are you bringing her to Puyallup?


Yes


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad I dont have anyone in that class! :greengrin:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

He is handsome! I am a lover of black and white boers! And Tenacross, your paint doe looks identical to my black and white paint doe!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> He is handsome! I am a lover of black and white boers! And Tenacross, your paint doe looks identical to my black and white paint doe!


The weird thing about Nancy's buck and his sister, my paint doe, is the
color is a total accident. Their daddy is a dark caped traditional and
their mother is a very traditional. Their daddy, Mr. Rich is almost
ennolbed mostly from two doe kids of his that are very traditional 
colored.
Here's a picture of Mr. Rich. I predict Nancy's buck will look a lot
like him when he grows up.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this the pic at Stone Brier? 
His cape is actually very dark brown, not black like Tim's doe or her bro.
who very well could be just as large.
One Four has been having a good time, one doe left for coverage.
It's time to find a ride to bring him to OctoBoer. I want him inspected but isnt that at ten mos?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Is this the pic at Stone Brier?
> His cape is actually very dark brown, not black like Tim's doe or her bro.
> who very well could be just as large.
> One Four has been having a good time, one doe left for coverage.
> It's time to find a ride to bring him to OctoBoer. I want him inspected but isnt that at ten mos?


I think it is 10 months minimum for an inspection, yes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I like this buck quite a lot! He's got a great solid top on him.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Handsome boy! :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

TY Hamilton & KW, he's quite a character too.He loves the sound of his feet banging on the house at 3am, then over to the fence, then to the gate, back & forth, bang bang bang.
Gonna have to find something to cover a window in the area for non breeding, he has already tapped his feet on that. :roll:


----------

